# DIY Pickup Bed Rack?



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I need something to haul 2 (possibly 3) kayaks above the bed of my Tundra pickup. This is for camping trips we take pulling a 25' camper and want to bring along a couple kayaks. Just don't have room in the bed for everything....... already have a standard toolbox, 2 bikes in the bed (2 bikes on the camper back bumper) and then take along firewood also. 

I see lots of nice fancy rack systems i can buy but have not seen any that work with a tool box. I know i could make one out of lumber... but that would add a chit-ton of weight and i already make the Tundra squat with everything in the back as it is, that much lumber added on might max out my payload capacity. I'd like to build something lighter weight than lumber.

Last camping trip i was on i saw someone who had what looked like a DIY bike rack in the back of their pickup that was holding several bikes. This was made completely of PVC pipes. After doing a google image search, i see a few different ideas on how to create one for kayaks. Google Search: pvc kayak rack for truck I would still have to modify any of the ones i see so i can work around the toolbox in the bed.

- Has anyone one here made their own truck yak rack out of PVC? If so, would love to see pictures.

- If i do build my own, thinking i might need 3" PVC (or bigger?) to stay sturdy? Any thoughts?

- With the amount of large diameter PVC needed, maybe i won't even cut any weight compared to lumber. It is not cheap either but i really don't even see any racks sold that work with a toolbox. Think i am stuck with custom.

Thanks for any and all input. -: Russ


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> I need something to haul 2 (possibly 3) kayaks above the bed of my Tundra pickup. This is for camping trips we take pulling a 25' camper and want to bring along a couple kayaks. Just don't have room in the bed for everything....... already have a standard toolbox, 2 bikes in the bed (2 bikes on the camper back bumper) and then take along firewood also.
> 
> I see lots of nice fancy rack systems i can buy but have not seen any that work with a tool box. I know i could make one out of lumber... but that would add a chit-ton of weight and i already make the Tundra squat with everything in the back as it is, that much lumber added on might max out my payload capacity. I'd like to build something lighter weight than lumber.
> 
> ...


Maybe look at some kind of ladder rack? I'm sure you could get this one to hold 2 yaks with a little work.
https://www.harborfreight.com/250-lb-truck-ladder-rack-66187.html


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I know it’s a pain but you could just slide the toolbox out when you go camping. Would also save you weight as well. Most any rack system is gonna need those stake pockets the box is covering. I used to have to do the same thing when I cut firewood but finally just got rid of the box altogether to save the hassle but I do miss having a toolbox. Or depending on how you have the box fastened down maybe just slide it back just to expose the pocket.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Snakecharmer - I have looked at those also but just not sure how to modify so it would work with the tool box. I have tools, but not metal working tools that i can cut steel.... efficiently anyway. 

Morrowtucky Mike - The toolbox is my trouble, but i also love having it. Some of the larger items i keep in it have gotten me out of a bind before and some of the items we mainly use camping. I would like to keep it if at all possible. There is a vision in my head for how i could piece together a PVC frame and keep the toolbox. It might make getting to the toolbox not so easy, but would really only need in it for an emergency on the road. Just don't know how solid a PVC frame would be and if it could handle getting beat over the bumps of the road at 65mph with a couple kayaks on top.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sawzall with a "good" metal cutting blade can do alot of damage....


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Don't know what kind of tool box you have but most contractor style ladder racks are made for trucks with tool boxes.


----------



## Jhart (Feb 10, 2016)

If you need help modifying anything steel let me no I can help with that


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Russ, ever consider a roof top rack

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-Double-Folding-Kayak-Rack-Canoe-Boat-Surf-Ski-Roof-Top-Mount-Car-Truck-/163123021122[URL]https://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-Double-Folding-Kayak-Rack-Canoe-Boat-Surf-Ski-Roof-Top-Mount-Car-Truck-/163123021122[/URL]


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

A friend of mine here in Celina has a lightweight ladder rack for sale. He only wants $ 100.00 for it & you should be able to easily make any modifications to get it properly fitted to your truck. It's not a 'contracter grade' rack.....more of a consumer quality piece but would be fine for hauling a couple of kayaks. If you're interested give me a call or text & I'll send you a couple of pics. Mike Bruns Celina,OH 419-305-8111


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

BTW...this is a bolt together rack so it would be easy to knock down for transportation. Mike


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions (and offers) everyone. I like the looks of the roof top ones, but I don't have the roof channel racks and crossbars. Add that plus the kayak holders and it would really add up. It would distribute the weight a little better though.

I drew up plans for a PVC rack and even went to Lowe's to get all the pieces. I'm guessing 2" PVC would have fit the bill... with a little reinforcement. Decided to look at what ladder racks they had and went with the actual ladder rack instead. Overall weight was going to be pretty close between the PVC and aluminum ladder rack. This rack clamps on to the bed (no holes needed) and hold up to 800lbs. Once installed, it feels solid so I am very happy. Cost was about $350. I would have saved some $$$ using the PVC but don't think it would be anywhere near as rigid.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you have a link for this product? Definitely interested!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

cheezemm2 - Here is the link: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Werner-Aluminum-Truck-Rack/1000659773

I did run into a minor snag with the assembly of the unit and resulting customer service call. It came with 4 "Ladder Stops" that run in a channel on the top cross bar. They have a knob to tighten and loosen so you can position them where you need. The threads were messed up on one of the knob posts and it got stuck on the nut plate it screws into. It is stuck fast too, can't get it apart no matter what i try. The instruction book has a list of replacement parts that can be ordered for the unit. Rubber pads to go under the clamps, ladder stop kits, bolts etc. So i called customer service to order a new set of the stops and was informed that those parts were NOT available for my unit. Grrrrrr. Pretty much told me i was SOL and if i wanted replacement parts i would have to return it to Lowe's and get a completely new unit. The ladder stops were about the 2nd to last step in the assembly process so that wasn't happening. Not a big deal though. If i ever need a stop at the end of the cross bars, i can find some clamps to use i am sure. I didn't need them for the kayaks either. We put foam between the cross bar and kayak and then the strap straight up and over the kayak. Once it was tightened down and the foam compressed, the kayaks feel solid like they are part of the rack!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the link. When I go sharking I have beach wagons, kayaks, totes, luggage, sand spikes, etc. I'm looking at ways to get stuff up out of the bed AND potentially still be able to use a tonneau. I'd really love to be able to stop overnight on my way to Florida rather than driving 14 hours straight. It's a royal pain to take rods/reels and whatever else I think a thief would find valuable out of the truck overnight.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> Thanks for the suggestions (and offers) everyone. I like the looks of the roof top ones, but I don't have the roof channel racks and crossbars. Add that plus the kayak holders and it would really add up. It would distribute the weight a little better though.
> 
> I drew up plans for a PVC rack and even went to Lowe's to get all the pieces. I'm guessing 2" PVC would have fit the bill... with a little reinforcement. Decided to look at what ladder racks they had and went with the actual ladder rack instead. Overall weight was going to be pretty close between the PVC and aluminum ladder rack. This rack clamps on to the bed (no holes needed) and hold up to 800lbs. Once installed, it feels solid so I am very happy. Cost was about $350. I would have saved some $$$ using the PVC but don't think it would be anywhere near as rigid.




Looks good! I don't think the pvc would have held up. Looks very solid.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Just to follow up about the messed up knob on the ladder stop, it sounds like they are going to send me a new part. My wife sent an email directly to the company rather than trying to go through the customer service hotline. Just got an email back. They wanted me to return the entire item back to Lowe's. She said that wasn't gonna happen because it was assembled and installed on the truck. They sent back again and said that they normally do not mail things directly to customers but would do it in this case. Works for me!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Good choice. PVC would deteriorate with UV rays. Hard to say how long it would have lasted, but surely will become brittle


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> Just to follow up about the messed up knob on the ladder stop, it sounds like they are going to send me a new part. My wife sent an email directly to the company rather than trying to go through the customer service hotline. Just got an email back. They wanted me to return the entire item back to Lowe's. She said that wasn't gonna happen because it was assembled and installed on the truck. They sent back again and said that they normally do not mail things directly to customers but would do it in this case. Works for me!


I had a similar issue but with a garage door bought at Lowes. The guys at Lowes opened a new box and gave me the part rather than hassling with a return. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

